

How I Got Fired From a Hot Startup - davidspinks
http://whatspinksthinks.com/2014/05/06/how-i-got-fired-from-a-hot-startup/

======
api
It's cool. The rites of passage for a Real Startup Warrior are (in any order):

\- Your own failed startup

\- Surviving involvement with a fast talking jackass

\- Getting fired from a hot startup

